# Can anyone identify the sex of my EWD



## Trent005722 (Jan 13, 2014)

Juvie, I think male as he was aggressive when he was with others and has lots of red, but am probably wrong. Can anyone help?


----------



## MurrayDarling101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Female by the looks of things bud, males have more yellow belly and aroubd the eyes


----------



## Trent005722 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thankyou so much.


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought males had red only cause my female had no red


----------



## caleb96 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not to sure where you heard that from but males usually have more redness on the bellys then the female and its usually a darker red.
I'm not an expert on EWD but thats what i have seen and read online.
How old is it?

Caleb.


----------



## Steve0402 (Jan 13, 2014)

Males have the red on the throat and the belly and the females are usually olive greenish

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 14, 2014)

I would say male


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll post a photo of my female about the same age tomorrow


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2014)

MurrayDarling101 said:


> Female by the looks of things bud, males have more yellow belly and aroubd the eyes



This is not entirely correct, 9/10 times a red belly means male, although occasionally females can also have red bellys its not very common


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jan 18, 2014)

This is my male he's 13 months old... Generally their patterns are more definitive as are their colours... Yours looks male to me...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jan 18, 2014)

Trent005722 said:


> Juvie, I think male as he was aggressive when he was with others and has lots of red, but am probably wrong. Can anyone help?View attachment 304015
> View attachment 304016
> View attachment 304017
> View attachment 304018



After looking some more I'm not entirely convinced that yours is a male... I had a female that looked very similar to yours with a that light red belly... How old is your EWD? This method is generally pretty accurate for sexing


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, probable male.


----------



## Trent005722 (Jan 20, 2014)

ok thanks for all the replies guys. Ill try that light trick!


----------

